# Canon MV830i IEEE 1394 Capture Board Required.



## go4saket (Oct 19, 2005)

Hello Friends!

I am having a Canon MV830i DV Camcoder. The problem is that I am not able to transfer my recordings that I have taken on the Mini DV Cassatte to my computer. Although the Camera has a USB cable, only recordings taken in the Memory card can be transferred through it. As per the manual supplied along with, I need to have a computer equipped with a "IEEE 1394 (DV) terminal or IEEE 1394 capture board" along with an "CV-150F (4 Pin-4 Pin) or CV-250F (4 Pin-6 Pin) DV cable".

As I stay not in a very big place, I am unable to get these parts in my city. Can anyone guide me where can I get these parts and what is going to be the approximate cost of these. Please also guide me the difference between the two types of board and the two types of cables asked for.

Thank you.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 19, 2005)

its a firewire pci card (ieee1394 is commonly known as firewire std). you'll get the card alongwith the mentioned cable for about rs.500. contact ur nearest computer dealer.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks infra_red_dude, but which one should I go for...  "IEEE 1394 (DV) terminal or IEEE 1394 capture board"


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 19, 2005)

well i haf no idea wot an ieee 1394 terminal is! but the capture board is a pci card and can be used wid any device supporting the firewire standard (most the the DV cams, few external cd/dvd (re)writers, external harddisks etc.

i'm not sure if the "terminal" thing is specific to ur cam. anyways i'd suggest get a firewire card (capture board). its just like an add-on usb card (actually firewire is just like usb, of corz the technology being different!).

u'll get tech-com/intex/mercury and other common brands' cards wid cable for rs.500 or so. the most common chipset seen is the via chipset. of corz there are more costly brands availalbe. the choice is urs.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for your help...


----------

